# Re:  Deletion of Star Wars Thread



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 18, 2015)

LFMAO - Come on guys, you should know I would never do 'that'!

#UltimateRick_Roll


----------



## JWoody (Nov 18, 2015)

Job well done. BZ. RAH.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 18, 2015)

@Ooh-Rah - dingleberry....  I hate you.


----------



## The Accountant (Nov 18, 2015)

Oooh, we're no strangers to love..


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 18, 2015)

It wasn't real?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 18, 2015)

Well, there is an updated trailer...no "rick" here...hopefully this will keep me out of trouble and back in the good graces of those I may have crossed...


----------



## Raptor (Nov 18, 2015)

I think the mod was referring to how **************






MOD EDIT, don't post dead links.


----------



## The Accountant (Nov 18, 2015)

So, with the rule of two in mind. I predict Binks as the unforeseen Sith Master, Luke going to the dark side as apprentice. Binks being the common with the Skywalker family, moving in the shadows converting them to the dark side. Started with Anakin, moving onto Luke. Binks is the true Sith Master. Darth Sidious is merely a decoy.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 18, 2015)

K9Quest said:


> So, with the rule of two in mind. I predict Binks as the unforeseen Sith Master, Luke going to the dark side as apprentice. Binks being the common with the Skywalker family, moving in the shadows converting them to the dark side. Started with Anakin, moving onto Luke. Binks is the true Sith Master. Darth Sidious is merely a decoy.
> 
> View attachment 14462


The theory actually makes way more sense than it should 
Darth Jar Jar


----------



## The Accountant (Nov 18, 2015)

Raptor said:


> The theory actually makes way more sense than it should
> Darth Jar Jar



In all honesty, didn't even know about the conspiracy. Literally just rambled about it after watching the trailer @Ooh-Rah shared. 

We all know the truth now, Binks is the evil in the shadows. He is the Master and we are all his pawns. 

Long live the Binks. JARJARJARJARJARJARJARJARJARJARJARJARJAR


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 18, 2015)

Fun police struck like a motherfucker.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 18, 2015)

Rick Astley is worse than a Sith lord...  Rick Astley is Evil incarnate.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 18, 2015)

The talent some folks have just amazes me...not to mention the drugs!


----------



## JWoody (Nov 19, 2015)

If and or when they reveal Binks as the Sith Master,  I hope there is some Nickelback music in the background.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 19, 2015)

JWoody said:


> If and or when they reveal Binks as the Sith Master,  I hope there is some Nickelback music in the background.



Well played sir, well played indeed!


----------



## AWP (Nov 19, 2015)

JWoody said:


> If and or when they reveal Binks as the Sith Master,  I hope there is some Nickelback music in the background.



Like or hate, like or hate...


----------



## JWoody (Nov 19, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Like or hate, like or hate...


----------



## AWP (Nov 19, 2015)

Jar Jar made my decision for me. Nicely done.


----------



## JWoody (Nov 19, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Jar Jar made my decision for me. Nicely done.


 Just wanted to make that decision easier for you.


----------



## Lefty375 (Nov 19, 2015)

JWoody said:


> View attachment 14468



I laughed stupid hard at that picture....so I had to hate it. I am ashamed of myself for getting joy from Jar Jar.


----------



## JWoody (Nov 19, 2015)

lucky l3fty said:


> I laughed stupid hard at that picture....so I had to hate it. I am ashamed of myself for getting joy from Jar Jar.


 You're welcome.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 19, 2015)

lucky l3fty said:


> I laughed stupid hard at that picture....so I had to hate it. I am ashamed of myself for getting joy from Jar Jar.


Is Jar Jar your right hand or left?


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 19, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Is Jar Jar your right hand or left?


Nicely done, there, sir.  :-"

LL


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 19, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Is Jar Jar your right hand or left?



Whichever unscrews the jar, I'd guess. Without getting juice all over it.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 19, 2015)

Frank S. said:


> Whichever unscrews the jar, I'd guess. Without getting juice all over it.



Mon frère, vous avez retournez avec vengeance....  tres bon, tres tres bon.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 20, 2015)

BATMAN VS. DARTH VADER

Figured this should go here.  Again, another example of why I believe nothing I see on the news - video means nothing anymore if you do not trust the group giving the message.  Man, the talent of whomever put this together!


----------

